

Linode Critical Xen Maintenance - akerl_
http://status.linode.com/incidents/2dyvn29ds5mz

======
pan69
It would have been nice to, as a Linode customer, to have received this
information in an email at the same time it was posted on their blog. I might
still receive an email it's just odd that I have to find this out by looking
through Hacker News first. Ah, well...

~~~
kbar13
you're probably going to receive a ticket (and thus an email) for your
specific linode(s) soon enough. This is a general status post for everyone
ever, might be a good idea to sub to the rss feed or something.

~~~
pan69
I certainly hope so. I run 12 Linodes in a VPN. I hope I can control the order
in which the VM's are shut down and rebooted. We'll see..

------
jqueryin
Great handling of the issue (as usual). Bravo.

------
jedicoffee
<3

